
Ss7MAPer – A SS7 pen testing toolkit - okket
https://www.insinuator.net/2016/02/ss7maper-a-ss7-pen-testing-toolkit/
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/ernw/ss7MAPer](https://github.com/ernw/ss7MAPer)

